# touche "del" ou "supprime"



## silvbar (3 Juillet 2006)

bon je ne sais pas si je poste au  bon endroit, mais comme je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un macbook, ben je poste ici.
voilà mon souci, bien qu'utilisant au maximum osx, j'utilise un logiciel pour le boulot sous windows. Et mon problème est que sous windows, je ne trouve pas d'alternative à la touche supprime qui est indispensable au logiciel que j'utilise.
pourriez vous m'éclairer?


----------



## Junk (3 Juillet 2006)

Je ne sais pas si c'est ce que tu cherches, mais sous OS X,  il faut faire la combinaison de touches Alt + Delete


----------



## silvbar (3 Juillet 2006)

en fait la touche, où combinaison de touche que je cherche, c'est sous windows, la touche qui permet de supprimer lettre par lettre les letrre qui se trouve derriere le curseur


----------



## Souvaroff (3 Juillet 2006)

C'est la touche Retour ca!!!! Elle est theoriquement au dessus de la touche entrée comme sur la plupart des clavier !!!! Nan? :mouais:


----------



## silvbar (3 Juillet 2006)

ben justement non! c'est l'autre, celle qui efface ce qui ce trouve DERRIERE le curceur et non devant. sur un clavier windows elle s'appelle "sup" ou "."


----------



## Souvaroff (3 Juillet 2006)

silvbar a dit:
			
		

> ben justement non! c'est l'autre, celle qui efface ce qui ce trouve DERRIERE le curceur et non devant. sur un clavier windows elle s'appelle "sup" ou "."


 :mouais: :mouais: DERRIERE le curseur oui!! & Qu'est ce que tu viens de me demander ??  



			
				silvbar a dit:
			
		

> en fait la touche, o&#249; combinaison de touche que je cherche, c'est sous windows, la touche qui permet de supprimer lettre par lettre les letrre qui se trouve derriere le curseur


    

Ben elle doit etre au meme endroit nan? bizarre ca&#8230; Sur Mac elle se trouve juste en dessous de la touche " Aide" & elle s'appelle " Suppr" &#8230; sur Windows je supposait que c'etait la meme chose


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Juillet 2006)

fn + flèche de suppression.
Vive la fonction recherche


----------



## silvbar (4 Juillet 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> fn + flèche de suppression.
> Vive la fonction recherche


  merci à toi


----------

